# I want to find a job as a volunteer for my son.



## benaclaszlo (Nov 27, 2011)

My son is 18 years old. He was coming with us from Hungary. He is speaking english a little bit. and wants to learn english for perfect but not in a school. So, I think he could get a job as a volunteer. If somebody knows any solution, I would like to get it. 
We are living in North Lakes and he wants to move in this suburb. (if it's possible)

If you have any idea, please don't hesitate to write us.

Regards

Laszlo


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey, Each location usually has a volunteers association you can contact. Other than that major not for profit organsations such as Lifeline and the Salvation Army are always looking for people. You can google these to find ones in your area. Great way to learn English.

John


----------



## benaclaszlo (Nov 27, 2011)

Hallo John.

Thank you for the fast proposal. Today - when I'd search - we had got a call and he has a job tomorrow! 
Anything other idea to help me, how could I find a sponsor? 

Laszlo


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Laszlo,

I am glad it has worked out for you. Sorry I don't have any knowledge or information on how to find a sponsor.

John


----------

